# over tempering chocolate



## ilikepie (May 6, 2010)

hi all
just a quick question from a first yr pasty apprentice that cant wait for next weeks lesson to ask the teacher.

I'm currently reading through a module on chocolate and after reading that couverture chocolate is tempered during production and people then go on to temper it again for their products, I was wondering - does tempering chocolate too many times ruin it or can it be tempered over and over again?

thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Over and over and over again.

Two caveats however....

NEVER get any liquid in the couvertre, be it water, steam, ambiant humidty, or anything else.  Once water gets in, it siezes up, and it's only good for baking.

NEVER get the couvertue hotter than 50 C for dark, and 45 C for milk or white.  Chocolate is notorious for scorching.......


----------



## igannon (Mar 10, 2006)

So tempering is just making sure that the correct (beta 6) crystals are forming when the chocolate cools. Every time chocolate melts, all the crystals "dissolve" and re-form when the chocolate cools again. Nothing you can reasonably do will affect the chocolate ability to form crystals (even if you get it wet, you can still "temper" the chocolate into a nice ganache)

Good luck!


----------



## ilikepie (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. great info


----------

